# není schopna



## Tennessee Trev

Dear all,

I was reading an article about Obama's relationship with Syria (and the Middle East more generally) and came across this sentence:

Bílý dům váhal poslední roky ohledně toho, nakolik podpořit syrskou opozici, tak dlouho, až ji tamní režim částečně utopil v krvi a zbytek se při tom zradikalizoval natolik, že jej v jeho krutém islamistickém tažení, kde není nouze ani o stínání hlav či ukřižování oponentů, není schopna zastavit ani armáda současného Iráku.

(http://dialog.ihned.cz/komentare/c1-62401580-obamovo-iracke-vahani)

I take this to mean something like: "Over the last few years the White House has hesitated over the extent to which they will support the Syrian opposition for such a long time that the Syrian regime has drowned part of it in blood and the remainder has been radicalized enough in their ruthless Islamic campaign, where there is no shortage either of beheading or the crucifying of opponents, that they aren't able to halt the armed forces of the unified Iraq."

I have two closely related questions:

1) Have I correctly related "schopna" to "opozice"? I assume that "schopna" is the "short form" of the feminine adjective "schopná", and the only feminine noun I can see in the sentence is "opozice".

Děkuji předem!


----------



## werrr

Tennessee Trev said:


> 1) Have I correctly related "schopna" to "opozice"? I assume that "schopna" is the "short form" of the feminine adjective "schopná", and the only feminine noun I can see in the sentence is "opozice".


*Armáda* is feminine too.

armáda není schopna (zastavit...) - army is not able (to halt...)​


----------



## Janulka

"Schopna" has a slightly different meaning than "schopná". As mentioned above it relates to "armáda".

Není schopna - means a state at this moment (in masculinum - není schopen)
Není schopná - means a permanent quality (in masculinum - není schopný)

So theoretically: "armáda je schopná, ale v tutu chvíli není schopna zastavit útok."


----------



## Emys

The short form "schopna" is passive participle, meanwhile the long form "schopná" is adjective. Mostly. But with this word I don't know from which verb it was derived.


----------



## bibax

Emys said:


> But with this word I don't know from which verb it was derived.


Přece *schopiti, schopen* jako uchopiti, uchopen (úchopný), atd.

Sloveso *schopiti* se neužívá (nebo možná užívá v nějakém nářečí). Možná je to jen nějaká stará pravopisná varianta slovesa vzchopiti, vzchopen.


----------



## Tennessee Trev

werrr said:


> *Armáda* is feminine too.
> armáda není schopna (zastavit...) - army is not able (to halt...)​



Thank you!


----------

